# Zeigt euren Squigtreiba!



## nalcarya (26. September 2008)

Wie der Threadtitel schon sagt, postet hier schöne Screenshots von eurem kleinen grünen Piekser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fang dann auch gleich mal damit an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan Stufe 12 und am Strand rumstehend, mit frisch gelb/orange eingefärbter Rüstung.

Und so ganz nebenbei: ich plädiere heftigst dafür, dass man sich die Farbe seines Squigs selbst aussuchen darf! ;>


----------



## sunysmart (26. September 2008)

Meiner mit seinem bekloppten Squig^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (1. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Und so ganz nebenbei: ich plädiere heftigst dafür, dass man sich die Farbe seines Squigs selbst aussuchen darf! ;>



Ist die Farbe der Squigs immer gleich oder wird die per Zufall für jeden Squigtreiba bestimmt?


----------



## Gitznick (1. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Ist die Farbe der Squigs immer gleich oder wird die per Zufall für jeden Squigtreiba bestimmt?



Die Farbe wird nicht für jeden Treiber bestimmt, sondern jedes mal neu, wenn du deinen Squig beschwörst. Also kannst du dir "irgendwie" deine Farbe ja aussuchen, wenns sein muss beschwörst du den Hornsquig hald 5 mal, bis er die Farbe hat, die du gerne möchtest ;-)
Zwar umständlich aber ich finds gut, so wie es is, so hat man etwas Abwechslung ^^


----------



## nalcarya (1. Oktober 2008)

Das mit dem mehrmals beschwören hab ich anfangs gemacht, hab ich dann aber irgendwann aufgegeben weils mir zu nervig war... aber so in schwarz sehen die Squigs schon schick aus *g*


----------



## Skuruck (8. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kamm ich grad ausm BG raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und als ich sah was mein char gerade beim knipsen macht war ich zuerst doch etwas sauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber jetzt find ichs witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok meine ausrüstung ist inzwischen bissi anders...(habn Bogen aus Insektenbeinen) aber ansonsten schaut der noch genauso aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeNoova (11. Oktober 2008)

MEEEEEEEHRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Kalimero mit Sombrero (11. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist meiner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chucky Chack (12. Oktober 2008)

so dann bomb ich chucky auch mal hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wems zu klein is pech >.< und ja das ist 40 -.-


----------



## jeNoova (14. Oktober 2008)

Der sieht aber nice aus :O


----------



## dude_666 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich will dann meinen auch mal hier zeigen.

Muss dazu allerdings sagen, dass ich den Treiba im Moment aufgrund der Bevölkerungssituation auf Middenland nicht spiele (bin bei lvl 22). Stattdessen hat's mir der Schwertmeister angetan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zep'it (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar Screenshots angeschaut und ich spiele (noch) kein WAR, aber bei allen waren die Tastenkürzel von 1-9 und dann noch mit Alt+1-9;  Shift +1-9, etc. Kann man die Tasten net selber belegen ?


----------



## Art is a BANG!!! (17. Oktober 2008)

doch, die Beschriftung ändert sich dann entsprechend


----------



## Atraxxas (15. November 2008)

ich zeig ihn her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja der nachname is einfallslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber er gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das photo is schon etwas älter...

[attachment=5820:Atraxxas_M_002.jpg]


----------



## Catwar (17. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=5835:Schlammkopp.jpg]


----------



## Funkj0ker (13. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



waaagh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (3. Februar 2009)

Das mein kleiner
Tocka lvl. 13


----------



## evoxx (9. Februar 2009)

Hier mal mein kleiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/5 T3 RVR Set:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (16. Februar 2009)

So hier ist meine Tocka nun mit lvl 18.
Hab erst 1 teil vom Tilga set an weil mein rr erst 15 ist...
Edit: Seit neuem in Orange


----------



## dude_666 (25. Juni 2009)

Neuer und aktualisierter Treiba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (25. Juni 2009)

Hier mal mein Treiber im Eroberer Set komplett ohne Gürtel Trophäen und mit CE Kopf.

Leider ist das Bild etwas Dunkel geworden...keine Ahnung warum....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man findet im Donnerberg übrigens in einer Höhle viele NPC Treiber die alle in Eroberer komplett rumlaufen :-)

edit: Der Proc Bonus vom Eroberer Set ist buggy, er kommt nach Tests höchstens mit einer Chance von 3%.....leider


----------



## Bolle0708 (26. Juni 2009)

Hier mal ein paar schöne Bildchen die ich zusammen geschnitten hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Set ist das Auslöscher
Bogen aus der PQ in den Ländern der Toten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dude_666 (30. Juni 2009)

Der Bogen sieht ja mal recht edel aus, nicht einfach nur son Stück Holz wie sonst immer *g*


----------



## [DM]Zottel (30. Juni 2009)

NAAAA, der Bogen sieht aus wie der von nem Elfen....ich mag meine veratzten Gobo Bögen mit Glitzerkram dran :-)


Hier mal zwei schöne Bögen mit 3 D Ansicht im Buffed Archiv :-)

http://wardata.buffed.de/?i=475136
http://wardata.buffed.de/?i=640234


----------



## dude_666 (30. Juni 2009)

Jo der 2. sieht heiß aus. Da hat mein Squiggy endlich n Ziel im Leben gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (30. Juni 2009)

Ich weiß das der bogen leicht ungobbohaft aussieht. ist aus den ländern der toten bei ner pq gedroppt. 
Immom das beste was ich haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will auch son bogen mit pilzen und so dran xD


----------



## [DM]Zottel (1. Juli 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Ich weiß das der bogen leicht ungobbohaft aussieht. ist aus den ländern der toten bei ner pq gedroppt.
> Immom das beste was ich haben kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, ist im Moment so dass die Waffen aus den Ländern der Toten extrem stark sind. Besonders da man mit ihnen (Talismane) den Cap von Ballistik umgehen kann.

Speer mit 22 Ballistik + Talisman 50 Fernkampf + Talismann 33 Ballistik
Bogen mit 48 DPS und 50 Fernkampf + Talisman 50 Fernkampf + 33 Ballistik

--> 48 Waffen DPS
--> 150 Fernkampf = 30 DPS
--> 88 Ballistik = 17,6 DPS

SUMME = 95,6 DPS
nicht schlecht für die Waffen Slots....


----------



## dude_666 (4. Juli 2009)

Najo aber die Talismane muss man auch erstmal finden und kaufen. Ich hab bisher 6 stk. erbeutet. Werde mir aber höchstwahrsch. auch den Bogen holen, weil das Teil für eine Marke einfahc n Schnäppchen ist und auch viel leichter zu bekommen ist als Waffen durch PQs oder die RvR Belohnungen.


----------



## Bolle0708 (8. August 2009)

Hier mal ein Update von Tocka 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ausrüstung: - crit Bogen aus der Bastionstreppe
                   - Stecher aus ner t4 epic Quest (Grünhäute)
                    - Rüstung ist komplett Eroberer 
                     - als Schmuck hab ich 4 mal den gebleichten Schädel

Klickt aufs Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

